# Delta rockwell 1180 shaper rebuild



## kd0afk (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm refurbishing an older delta shaper and I'm almost there. The person who gave it to me has the heavier duty model and he would like me to make him a new collet spindle so he can use router bits. I would like to do the same so I'm going to make both at the same time for accuracy sake. He had a selection of collets of different sizes but I want to ask, what would be the best choice of collet to make for this job?

Sent from my C6606 using Model Engines mobile app


----------



## Wizard69 (Feb 12, 2014)

kd0afk said:


> I'm refurbishing an older delta shaper and I'm almost there. The person who gave it to me has the heavier duty model and he would like me to make him a new collet spindle so he can use router bits. I would like to do the same so I'm going to make both at the same time for accuracy sake. He had a selection of collets of different sizes but I want to ask, what would be the best choice of collet to make for this job?
> 
> Sent from my C6606 using Model Engines mobile app




I would think an ER collet would be a good choice.   ER collets are very similar to many router collets already so there is little effort required in adopting the design.   New collets would be required but if you are only talking 1/4" and 1/2" this isn't a big deal! you could even buy a nut for each and not break the bank.   You might want to find out if he already has some standardized collets though, it is better to prevent a tool stock explosion. 

The big question in my mind though is do these shapers have removable spindles or spindle extensions?     Some machines do and some don't.  I don't see good result happening if you try to put the adapter on the end of a solid shaper spindle.  

If the spindle has a taper and a draw bar I'd check to see if it is a Morse taper and consider buying morse taper collets for the router bits.  In the end the best approach depends upon the specifics of the machine and its spindle.  


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## kd0afk (Feb 12, 2014)

The shapers have  removable spindles so it should be relatively easy. The problem is getting him to get me the part so I can duplicate the bottom part that mounts in the thing. I want to do mine when I do his so I only have to set up once. He had a few different collets and they all had that er collet look to them so I don't think he's particular, I just have to match one of those. Do they make tapered reamers for er collets? 

Sent from my C6606 using Model Engines mobile app


----------



## kd0afk (Feb 14, 2014)

Are the shanks on cat 40 collet chucks hardened. I was thinking I could modify one to work. 

Sent from my C6606 using Model Engines mobile app


----------

